# [solved] KDM Themes

## deejay

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nun auf meinem Rechner KDE-3.4.1 installiert. Funktioniert wunderbar ... Jetzt habe ich hier im Forum schon einen Post gefunden, wie man den Look von KDM ändern kann. Habe es nach der Anleitung gemacht, finde auch den Ort wo ich das machen kann: Kontrollzentrum --> Systemverwaltung --> Anmeldebildschirm

Jetzt habe ich mir aber von kde-look ein Theme dafür heruntergeladen, aber finde nun nirgends eine Option, dieses Theme zu laden. Bei GDM geht das ja relativ einfach, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen. Wäre über einen Tipp sehr dankbar.

Schöne Grüße

Deejay

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir aber von kde-look ein Theme dafür heruntergeladen, aber finde nun nirgends eine Option, dieses Theme zu laden. Bei GDM geht das ja relativ einfach, oder habe ich irgendwas übersehen. Wäre über einen Tipp sehr dankbar. 
> 
> 

 

steht das nicht in der Doku (Tipp) --> Welches Theme hast du vor zu laden?

----------

## _hephaistos_

sowas gibts wirklich noch nicht.

es gibt IMHO auf kde-look einen kdm theme manager, was der kann weiß ich aber nicht  :Sad: 

aber, das zu installen ist nicht schwer:

1) cp -R mythemefolder /usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/kdm/themes

2) $EDITOR /usr/kde/3.4/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

 und dort UseTheme einkommentieren und dein theme angeben.

hth,

ciao

----------

## mondauge

Auf kde-look.org findest du ein Tool names KDM Theme Manager mit dem du KDM Themes auch ganz bequem installieren kannst.

----------

## deejay

cool, danke

sowas habe ich gesucht  :Very Happy: 

werds nachher gleich mal probieren  :Smile: 

Das standardtheme find ich nämlich ziemlich unspektakulär  :Smile: 

----------

## XMath

Hi,

und mal wieder was gelernt. Wusste gar nicht, dass es für kdm auch noch themes gibt.

Aber dann auch gleich noch nen Hinweis:

In meiner kdmrc war kein Eintrag bezüglich UseTheme. Hab dann einfach UseTheme=true eingetragen und schon gehts.  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

so, den theme manager kann ich leider nicht instellieren, keine Ahnung warum ...

und in der datei das theme kdmrc ändern funzt auch irgendwie nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## May-C

Wieso kannst du den kdm theme manager nicht installieren?

bei mir hat das wunderbar geklappt...

was kommt denn für eine fehlermeldung beim kompilieren?

----------

## deejay

hast du das ebuild genommen, oder selber die sources kompiliert

----------

## deejay

```
backdoor kdmtheme-0.9 # ./configure `kde-config --prefix`

configure: WARNING: you should use --build, --host, --target

configure: WARNING: invalid host type: /usr/kde/3.4

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `/usr/kde/3.4': machine `/usr/kde/3.4' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh admin/config.sub /usr/kde/3.4 failed

```

----------

## May-C

ich habe das ebuild genommen.

Leider werde ich aus dem Fehler den du da hast auch nicht schlau. Vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand eine idee

----------

## XMath

Sieht für mich so aus als wären die Sources nicht mit KDE 3.4 vertraut.

----------

## deejay

kann auch sein ... ich habs jetzt aufgegeben, behalte ich halt das Standardlogintheme  :Sad: 

trotzdem danke

deejay

----------

## Stormkings

Habt ihr jetzt die Seite kaputtgemacht, nachdem ihr den runtergeladen habt?  :Wink: 

Ich darf den Theme-Manager nicht mal saugen. Oder gibts eine Alternative zu der von kde-apps.org verlinkten Seite?

David

----------

## Garwin

funktioniert hier schon seit geraumer Zeit wirklich gut.

Theme-Manager war mir da egal.

in der kdmrc in Sektion

```

# Greeter config for all displays

[X-*-Greeter]

```

```

# Whether the greeter should be themed.

# Default is false

UseTheme=true

# The theme to use for the greeter. Can point to either a directory or an XML

# file.

# Default is ""

Theme=/usr/kde/3.4/share/apps/kdm/themes/gentoo

```

eingetragen bzw. auskommentiert und alles ist gut.

Ist oben eigentlich optimal beschrieben.

----------

## deejay

danke, jetzt funktioniert es... Habe die Zeile mit dem "UseTheme=true" nicht drin gehabt. 

Daran hats gelegen. 

Schönen Dank

deejay

----------

## XMath

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Wink: 

Kuck mal was ich am  Mi Jun 15, 2005 3:52 pm geschrieben hab.

----------

## Edorian

ok, du brauchst es nicht mehr, aber dennoch

 *deejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> backdoor kdmtheme-0.9 # ./configure `kde-config --prefix`
> 
> ...

 

du willst bestimm --prefix= verwenden

```
# ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
```

dann funktionierts  :Wink: 

----------

## deejay

 *XMath wrote:*   

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
> 
> Kuck mal was ich am  Mi Jun 15, 2005 3:52 pm geschrieben hab.

 

das mag sein.. Habs wohl überlesen ... Passiert schonmal  :Wink: 

trotzdem danke  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> ok, du brauchst es nicht mehr, aber dennoch 

 

jo, danke, ich probiers dennoch mal so, habe das so von der Webseite kopiert, dachte das stimmt so, aber ich versuche es bei gelegenheit auch nochmal so, aber jetzt gehts ja erstmal auch anders  :Very Happy:  und der neue LoginScreen sieht jetzt viieelll besser aus als vorher  :Very Happy: 

Gruß

Dee

----------

## WebDisaster

OK, ich denke mein Problem passt hier am besten:

Hab mich auch von den KDM Themes begeistern lassen, also wollte ich das Ganze installieren. Leider nicht so einfach wie gedacht.

file:/usr/kde/3.3/share/apps/kdm/

existiert zwar, aber den Ordner "themes" vermiss ich - OK, nicht das Problem, lege ich ihn also an.

Darein kommt mein Thema.

Jetzt die kdmrc geändert:

```
[X-*-Greeter]

AntiAliasing=false

ColorScheme=

DefaultUser=svenja

EchoMode=OneStar

FaceSource=AdminOnly

FailFont=URW Palladio L,14,-1,5,75,0,0,0,0,0

FocusPasswd=false

ForgingSeed=291575975

GUIStyle=

GreetFont=Bitstream Vera Sans Mono,19,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0

GreetString=

GreeterPos=30,80

HiddenUsers=

Language=de

LogoArea=None

LogoPixmap=

MaxShowUID=65000

MinShowUID=1000

PreselectUser=None

SelectedUsers=

ShowUsers=NotHidden

SortUsers=true

StdFont=Courier 10 Pitch,16,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0

[b]Theme=/usr/kde/3.3/share/apps/kdm/themes/gear[/b]

UseBackground=true

[b]UseTheme=true[/b]

UserCompletion=false

UserList=true
```

trotzdem funzt nichts...  :Question: 

Ich hab wirklich keinen blassen Dunst, woran das liegen kann. Hat jemand die selben/ähnlichen Probleme oder noch besser eine Lösung?

Danke im Vorraus

----------

## chodo

Eine Lösung ist es wohl nicht. Aber KDE 3.3 unterstützt keine KDM-Themes. Mindestvoraussetung ist KDE 3.4

----------

## WebDisaster

erstmal danke

wusste ich nicht, also mal wieder etwas was für das update spricht

----------

